# Mehrere Attachments mit JavaMail API auslesen



## Sam_70 (28. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche seid einige Zeit eine Lösung für folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte gerne die Emails von einem Postfach abholen. Ich stelle die Verbindung zum Email-Server und kann die Grunddaten (Sender, Empfänger, gesendet am usw.) auslesen. Auch eine Unterscheidung zwischen den verschiedenen Formaten (text/html) usw. ist gelöst.
Mein Problem besteht darin, wie bekomme ich die Dateianhänge einzeln als Datei einer Email und zweites wie bekomme ich die vollständige Email übermittelt.

Vielleicht habe ich das Prolem immer übersehen, aber wer kann mir helfen?

:shock:


----------



## HoaX (28. Jul 2009)

Schau was für ein Objekt dir getContent zurückliefert. Wenns MimiMultiPart der so ist dann kannste auf das casten und die einzelnen Parts durchgehen. Jedes Attachment hat einen eigenen Part.
Was du mit "vollständige Email" meinst verstehe ich nicht? Wie stellst du fest dass sie nicht vollständig ist?


----------



## Sam_70 (3. Aug 2009)

Danke HoaX,
das Problem mit dem einzelnen Parts habe ich gelöst, wie du es beschreiben hast. Mein Hauptproblem besteht darin, wenn ich ein oder mehrere Email zusammen weitergeleitet habe, wie bekomme ich aus die einzelnen Emails der Weiterleitung wieder eine message.
Ich habe das einzelne Part und somit den getInputStream. Nur wie kann ich daraus die Informationen wieder herauslesen.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Sam_70 (4. Aug 2009)

Lösung gefunden

vom Part kann man den content holen, wenn dieser eine message ist, entsprechend casten

vielleicht zu simple gewesen


----------

